# French CVN Charles De Gaulle "immobilized" due to propulsion problem



## CougarKing (2 Apr 2009)

According to Mer et Marine (article below, in French), French Minster of Defence Hervé Morin this morning (04.02.09) in a radio interview gave an estimate that the "Charles de Gaulle" will be immobilized for at least 4 to 6 months. It can only be an estimate because analysis is still running on the source of the problems with the power train. The minister made clear it is an immobilisation, no suspension or standby. 

Hasn't been only a few months since she last left drydock/refit?! I hope this doesn't mean this carrier turns out to be a drydock queen!  ???



> *Le porte-avions Charles de Gaulle immobilisé pour 4 à 6 mois... minimum*
> 
> http://www.meretmarine.com/article.cfm?id=109958
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

The carrier was operating between 2001 and mid 2007.
A refit followed by workup of their Air group - when mechanical problems have beached her once again... doesn't sound like she was much of a drydock queen... to date


----------



## CougarKing (26 Aug 2009)

It seems she just left port for sea trials after that last extensive period spent "immobilized".

Mer et Marine link



> Pour la première fois depuis six mois, le porte-avions nucléaire Charles de Gaulle a retrouvé la mer, ce mardi 25 août.  A 9 heures du matin, le plus grand navire de guerre européen était dans les passes de la rade de Toulon, cap sur le large. L'occasion, pour Jean-Louis Venne, de prendre quelques clichés (voir en fin d'article). Le bâtiment va réaliser une série d'essais consécutifs à son Indisponibilité pour Entretien (IE) intervenue cet été, et bien sûr suite aux réparations liées aux problèmes rencontrés sur son appareil propulsif. Après une dernière sortie en mer fin février, le chef d'Etat-major de la marine avait, en effet, décidé en mars l'immobilisation du navire après qu'ait été constatée une usure anormale de deux pièces mécaniques d'entraînement des lignes d'arbres. Après de longues semaines d'investigations, les marins et les ingénieurs de DCNS ont identifié la cause de ce problème et procédé au remplacement des pièces en question.
> A l'issue des essais et des vérifications techniques, le Charles de Gaulle devrait reprendre son programme de remise en condition opérationnelle, programme faisant suite à son premier arrêt technique majeur, achevé à l'automne dernier, et qui avait été interrompu il y a six mois. Les jeunes pilotes de l'aéronautique navale doivent, notamment, achever leur formation sur le porte-avions, parallèlement à la remontée en puissance du groupe aéronaval français, constitué du porte-avions, de l'état-major et du groupe aérien embarqués, ainsi que des navires d'escorte.
> Selon la Marine nationale, le Charles de Gaulle devrait pouvoir être de nouveau déployé en fin d'année


----------



## CougarKing (20 Oct 2009)

According to this blog here (in French) Chief of Staff of the French Navy Admiral Forissier informed the French National Assembly that the propulsion problems could have caused a catastrophe with human casualties and heavy damages to the ship. Quote: "In a certain way, we had luck in our mishap".



> 20/10/2009
> *Avarie du Charles-de-Gaulle : la Marine est passée à côté d'une "catastrophe"*
> L'avarie mécanique à bord du porte-avions Charles-de-Gaulle, dont nous avions révélé l'existence en mars dernier, était plus sérieuse que nous l'avions cru. C'est en tout cas ce que l'amiral Pierre-François Forissier, chef d'état-major de la marine nationale, a confié aux députés de la commission de la Défense, qui l'auditionnaient la semaine dernière [Le compte-rendu intégral est ici]. *"La détection rapide du problème (...) a permis d'éviter la catastrophe : cet incident aurait pu causer des avaries considérables et faire des victimes humaines. D'une certaine façon, nous avons eu de la chance dans notre malheur". *
> Cette avarie sur la ligne d'arbre du porte-avions a immobilisé le Charles-de-Gaulle pendant six mois, ce "qui a beaucoup perturbé la remontée en puissance du groupe aéronaval et la requalification des pilotes".
> ...


----------

